# JLC Reverso Classic small seconds - medium vs. large



## Willmunny (Dec 1, 2021)

Hi. I am very interested in this watch which, if purchased, would be my highest quality watch. I am struggling with medium vs. large. All of my watches have round dials. Most are 38mm to 40mm case diameter with the exception of a couple 42mm divers.

The nearest JLC boutique is a 2 hour drive. They have the medium in stock but not the large, so an in person try on of both is not an option at this time. However, if the large is a better option, I am certainly willing to wait.

My wrist is currently 6 7/8 inches. Depending on my weight (which I am working on reducing a bit), it has been between 6 3/4 and 7.

Here is a wrist shot with my smallest case diameter watch (Hamilton Khaki Field Auto - 38mm with 47mm lug to lug).

For those who have worn a Reverso or otherwise seen these models in person, what are your thoughts on the medium vs. large models with respect to my wrist? If it makes a difference, I would wear this almost exclusively in relatively dressy situations (suit or sport coat and a dress shirt).

Thanks in advance!


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

I had the same dilemma as JLC AD’s in the UK are like rocking horse poo.

So good advice, although it sounds a bit weird, is to get the dimensions of the case, and then cut out a paper shape the same, lay it on your wrist and it will give you a good idea of what the watch will look like.

I went medium on my flat 7.5” wrist, as the rectangular case is a whole new beasty when compared to round cases.

I happily wear 47mil Panerais just FYI.


----------



## TravisMorgan (Oct 14, 2021)

Medium...is perfect


----------



## sdiver68 (Aug 6, 2010)

You like me are a tweener for size (6.5-7in). Ive spent alot of time trying to better answer the size question with limited ability to see im person
(see some of my other posts)

Here are some techniques Ive found to be helpful:

1) Video is much better than pictures, if you can find a video review with the watch in question and similar size wrists.

Tim at Watchbox has 6.3-6.5 wrist with this video for instance 




2) Make a mockup. Ive done cardboard, aluminum foil, color printed face and duct tape. If I had a 3D printer...

3) Buy a cheap watch that's similar and wear it for a few weeks.

4) Buy it used or at a great price so if you choose wrong, you can switch without much financial pain.


----------



## EekTheCat (Feb 21, 2021)

I agree with having a physical representation of the watch, its the best way to get an idea of whether it works or not.

Failing that, I hope this might help: I was wondering a similar question recently between the medium and the large Reverso,in my case specifically the Duoface. Fortunately the JLC AD happens to be just 20 minutes drive away. Here's how they both look like on my 7in wrist. Black strap is medium, brown is large. Personally I prefer the large for its size, wrist presence and the 20mm lug width. Happy hunting!


----------



## Skyjoe (Jun 24, 2017)

I recently got a Reverso Tribute and it is 45.6mm x27.4mm in size. If fits me great but I have larger wrists 7.5 inches (pictures for reference). This might be silly but you could draw it on a piece of paper with the dimensions, cut it out, and see where the lugs and stuff would lie on your wrist. 
Good luck, it's a truly gorgeous watch!


----------



## 14060 (Nov 27, 2010)

Without a doubt, medium.


----------



## rnosky (Jan 12, 2017)

My wrist is the same size. If it were me, I'd choose medium for sure.


----------



## Eric01 (Oct 13, 2009)

Medium


----------



## Skitalets (Oct 22, 2008)

I have the Grande Taille, which I believe is equivalent to the medium. My wrist was about the same size as yours, then I lost 60 lbs. It was a good fit before my weight loss, and the large would have been way oversized after. I'd definitely recommend the medium.


----------



## pyiyha (Aug 9, 2006)

Looks to me like a medium or grande taille.


----------



## fezz (Apr 28, 2020)

Willmunny said:


> Hi. I am very interested in this watch which, if purchased, would be my highest quality watch. I am struggling with medium vs. large. All of my watches have round dials. Most are 38mm to 40mm case diameter with the exception of a couple 42mm divers.
> 
> The nearest JLC boutique is a 2 hour drive. They have the medium in stock but not the large, so an in person try on of both is not an option at this time. However, if the large is a better option, I am certainly willing to wait.
> 
> ...


My wrist is 8", and I wear plenty of large watches. Although you'd probably guess that I would wear a large Reverso (as I did), the medium is actually far more attractively proportioned for me. There's something about the elegance of Reverso that demands moderate sizing.


----------



## fezz (Apr 28, 2020)

bigclive2011 said:


> I had the same dilemma as JLC AD’s in the UK are like rocking horse poo.
> 
> So good advice, although it sounds a bit weird, is to get the dimensions of the case, and then cut out a paper shape the same, lay it on your wrist and it will give you a good idea of what the watch will look like.
> 
> ...


I would normally agree wholeheartedly with this approach, but realize that a big part of the Reverso's wrist presence comes from the thickness, the rounded case sides, and conical lugs. That plus the obvious shape and elegance means bigger is not better for a Reverso.


----------



## Nudlar (Mar 7, 2015)

I recently had the same difficulty in deciding size. I have a 6.25 inch wrist and went for the medium duoface. The large was just too large and too thick for my wrist. If there was something in the middle, I’d probably have gone for that. 

The only thing i would say is that the black dial looks much smaller on the wrist than the silver side; as a result I don’t wear it as much as I should on the dark side. If I was buying again I’d probably go for the medium mono face and save a few $$.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Airsub (Jul 3, 2019)

Nice Hamilton, but after all the problems Hamilton made in the F1 last year I am also not so fond of wearing a Hamilton watch for some reason........

These JLC watches


----------



## Roningrad (Aug 2, 2018)

Medium.


----------



## gaidong (Apr 9, 2021)

Medium. I've tried both numerous times on my 7 25 inch wrist. The large is excessive.


----------



## Willmunny (Dec 1, 2021)

Thanks for all the helpful input. I am leaning towards the medium. I called the AD nearest to me, and I am planning on making the 2 hour drive this weekend to try on the medium that is in stock. Thanks again!


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Willmunny said:


> Thanks for all the helpful input. I am leaning towards the medium. I called the AD nearest to me, and I am planning on making the 2 hour drive this weekend to try on the medium that is in stock. Thanks again!


Let us know how you get on 👍🏻


----------



## Nokie (Jul 4, 2011)

One more vote for the medium. Seems better proportioned me.


----------



## kritameth (Oct 11, 2015)

Moyen.


----------



## Crisker (Oct 25, 2018)

gaidong said:


> Medium. I've tried both numerous times on my 7 25 inch wrist. The large is excessive.


Same here. Medium for sure.


----------



## Rollieboo (Mar 3, 2021)

Medium is good.

The rectangle has lots of surface area vs a round boy


----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)

Medium. Don't underestimate how much space there is on the dial with this shape. i was surprised when trying on Tanks!


----------



## milkfart (Feb 27, 2021)

I vote Medium on this thread.

However, I have a 6.5" wrist and I purchased Large last year.
I chose large because I wanted this watch to be a "sports watch"
With Cartier Tank in my collection also, I already had a small rectangular dress watch.
Sometimes I regret not getting the Medium, but when I got new straps for the JLC, still glad I got large.

To me, it's just a difference of Sportier (Large) vs Dressier (Medium)


----------



## Willmunny (Dec 1, 2021)

Thanks for the advice, gentlemen. The medium it is. I'm very happy with it.


----------



## gaidong (Apr 9, 2021)

Willmunny said:


> Thanks for the advice, gentlemen. The medium it is. I'm very happy with it.


Looks great, enjoy!


----------



## 14060 (Nov 27, 2010)

Good choice!


----------



## AviF (Feb 11, 2021)

Willmunny said:


> Thanks for the advice, gentlemen. The medium it is. I'm very happy with it.
> View attachment 16435416
> 
> Great watch and looks great. I’m also looking for this piece. Where did you buy it? Ad? Thx.


----------



## Duende01 (Jun 24, 2011)

I'm currently in the same predicament. Tried them both but cannot make my mind up. I was leaning towards the Large at 47mm being that the medium looked kind of small. After looking at your photo now I am even more confused on whether I actually tried on a Large and a Small Duoface. 

My overall wrist size is 6.75 and the top flat portion of my wrist is about 55mm wide. Do you know the size of the top portion of your wrist? I think that wrist sizes can be a bit unreliable based on the different shapes of wrist bones.


----------



## Blue Note (Oct 15, 2016)

Duende01 said:


> I'm currently in the same predicament. Tried them both but cannot make my mind up. I was leaning towards the Large at 47mm being that the medium looked kind of small. After looking at your photo now I am even more confused on whether I actually tried on a Large and a Small Duoface.
> 
> My overall wrist size is 6.75 and the top flat portion of my wrist is about 55mm wide. Do you know the size of the top portion of your wrist? I think that wrist sizes can be a bit unreliable based on the different shapes of wrist bones.


The thread you responded to is 7 months old. No telling whether the OP is still around. But as the owner of two Reversos I would advise you to strongly consider the medium size particularly with a 6.75 wrist. The important thing is that the lug horns not overhang the edge of the wrist. You run the risk of that with a large Reverso.


----------



## Duende01 (Jun 24, 2011)

Blue Note said:


> The thread you responded to is 7 months old. No telling whether the OP is still around. But as the owner of two Reversos I would advise you to strongly consider the medium size particularly with a 6.75 wrist. The important thing is that the lug horns not overhang the edge of the wrist. You run the risk of that with a large Reverso.


Thanks for the response. Another question, how is the Reverso measured, is the 47mm from the tip of the lug to the other tip or is the measurement from where the lug begins at the flat portions of the case? I did the paper cut out but there doesn't seem to be a substantial difference when the 42.9mm is placed one of top of the 47mm.


----------



## johnireland (4 mo ago)

Using a paper drawing of the head dimensions is a great idea. I have small wrists and I bought a Grande Taille, and it fits perfectly.


----------



## Blue Note (Oct 15, 2016)

Duende01 said:


> Thanks for the response. Another question, how is the Reverso measured, is the 47mm from the tip of the lug to the other tip or is the measurement from where the lug begins at the flat portions of the case? I did the paper cut out but there doesn't seem to be a substantial difference when the 42.9mm is placed one of top of the 47mm.


Lug to lug size is measured tip to tip. Personally I wouldn’t use a paper cut out to evaluate potential fit, a Reverso case back is flat and it would not curve around the shape of your wrist like a piece of paper. If the lugs are too long and overhang the wrist it’ll look awkward. To give you a visual reference, the photo below is a Tribute to Reverso 1931 on my 7 inch wrist, it’s 46.6mm x 27.5 mm. It works but it is almost too large. Whereas my smaller Reverso Tribute Duo is 42.8mm x 25.5mm (Grande Taille sized case) and fits me better.


----------



## Duende01 (Jun 24, 2011)

Blue Note said:


> Lug to lug size is measured tip to tip. Personally I wouldn’t use a paper cut out to evaluate potential fit, a Reverso case back is flat and it would not curve around the shape of your wrist like a piece of paper. If the lugs are too long and overhang the wrist it’ll look awkward. To give you a visual reference, the photo below is a Tribute to Reverso 1931 on my 7 inch wrist, it’s 46.6mm x 27.5 mm. It works but it is almost too large. Whereas my smaller Reverso Tribute Duo is 42.8mm x 25.5mm (Grande Taille sized case) and fits me better.


That looks stunning on your wrist. I’ve never had so much trouble deciding on a watch size. I think what is most confusing is the fact that a medium Reverso has so many different sizes, 40.1, 42.9 45.6 just to name a few. After trying the medium at 42.9, I found it to look kind of small. Of course, that might be due to the rectangle case vice a round case. Here is a shot of what I believe to be a 50mm lug to lug SMP 300 on my 55.5mm flat wrist. So, taking this flatness into consideration, do you still believe that the medium at 42.9mm will work better than the larger 47mm Reverso large case?


----------



## Duende01 (Jun 24, 2011)

Duende01 said:


> That looks stunning on your wrist. I’ve never had so much trouble deciding on a watch size. I think what is most confusing is the fact that a medium Reverso has so many different sizes, 40.1, 42.9 45.6 just to name a few. After trying the medium at 42.9, I found it to look kind of small. Of course, that might be due to the rectangle case vice a round case. Here is a shot of what I believe to be a 50mm lug to lug SMP 300 on my 55.5mm flat wrist. So, taking this flatness into consideration, do you still believe that the medium at 42.9mm will work better than the larger 47mm Reverso large case?


----------



## Duende01 (Jun 24, 2011)

Looking at this photo of a 50mm lug width, does anyone still think that the 47mm Reverso lugs will still overhang on a 55.5mm flat wrist? With the many sizes that the Reverso offers, I cannot believe it was going to be this damn difficult to make a decision.


----------



## Dufresne (Dec 20, 2012)

Duende01 said:


> View attachment 16880299
> 
> 
> Looking at this photo of a 50mm lug width, does anyone still think that the 47mm Reverso lugs will still overhang on a 55.5mm flat wrist? With the many sizes that the Reverso offers, I cannot believe it was going to be this damn difficult to make a decision.


First of all, the large Classic Small Seconds is only 45.6 mm. If we are talking about the Duoface, then it is 47mm. As for the lugs overhanging the wrist, I have a 6.8” wrist that is also flat and probably not quite 55mm across, and there is no overhang for me. Neither of these models is going to overhang your wrist. 

Here is the Duoface medium (42.9mm) and large on my wrist (sorry, I don’t have pics of the Monoface):

Medium:


















Large:



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## indygreg (May 5, 2019)

Medium 

Sent from my LE2125 using Tapatalk


----------



## Duende01 (Jun 24, 2011)

Dufresne said:


> First of all, the large Classic Small Seconds is only 45.6 mm. If we are talking about the Duoface, then it is 47mm. As for the lugs overhanging the wrist, I have a 6.8” wrist that is also flat and probably not quite 55mm across, and there is no overhang for me. Neither of these models is going to overhang your wrist.
> 
> Here is the Duoface medium (42.9mm) and large on my wrist (sorry, I don’t have pics of the Monoface):
> 
> ...


Great shots and thanks for your input. I have to say that this has been the most difficult decision to make in selecting a suitable watch size. Cannot understand why JLC doesn't just stick with two sizes with the same dimensions. A medium classic duoface is not the same dimensions as a medium tribute. I went back to the AD to try them on again and I am no closer to making a selection. I like the way the medium fits at 42.9mm, but when comparing it to the large at 47mm, I feel that it comes off as more dressy and for formal attire.

The fact that I hardly ever dress up in formal wear is part of my reasoning to leaning more towards the large, although I believe they both properly fit on my smaller but flat 6.75 size wrist. At least now I took some pictures to see if it makes it easier to select.


LARGE (47mm):










MEDIUM (42.9mm):










LARGE:










MEDIUM:


----------



## Dufresne (Dec 20, 2012)

You’re facing the same decision I am, I think. Mine would be daily wear and I envision wearing it to the office (business casual, mostly) and casually, say on one of the cool Casa Fagliano canvas straps with Polo shirt. I’m leaning towards the large. If it were strictly intended for business attire and more formal occasions, I’d get the medium. Also, having owned a Classic Monoface medium in the past (which is only 40mm L2L), I can tell you that outside of the watch shop, the silver dial will appear smaller in regular lighting, and I suspect the black dial will appear smaller still.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sycopupy (8 mo ago)

Most important part of this decision is how you feel about it. Forget the pictures and all. Put the watch on your wrist. Look away and then look at it like you're checking the time. Now do the same thing with the other size watch. Whichever one looks best as first glance should be the one to pick. When I made my purchase, I thought I would like the medium more, but once I put both on and just tried it out, I found myself liking the large more. The medium just looked and felt small to me. YMMV.


----------



## Reubin (6 mo ago)

Duende01 said:


> Great shots and thanks for your input. I have to say that this has been the most difficult decision to make in selecting a suitable watch size. Cannot understand why JLC doesn't just stick with two sizes with the same dimensions. A medium classic duoface is not the same dimensions as a medium tribute. I went back to the AD to try them on again and I am no closer to making a selection. I like the way the medium fits at 42.9mm, but when comparing it to the large at 47mm, I feel that it comes off as more dressy and for formal attire.
> 
> The fact that I hardly ever dress up in formal wear is part of my reasoning to leaning more towards the large, although I believe they both properly fit on my smaller but flat 6.75 size wrist. At least now I took some pictures to see if it makes it easier to select.
> 
> ...


Both work. Also the color of the face (black/white) affects the overall appearance on your wrist in your photos. It really is what strikes you. I like sycopupy's (the previous poster) suggestion to go with your immediate reaction. Based on the photos, _for me, _I would go with the large.


----------



## Duende01 (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks all for your input and suggestions... At the end, the medium got the nod. The slimmer case profile convinced me that it will fit for both, formal and casual wear. Now I just have to find the black alligator strap as it came with the Fagliano.


----------



## sycopupy (8 mo ago)

You can order the black croc strap directly from JLC. Enjoy your new watch.


----------



## fezz (Apr 28, 2020)

Duende01 said:


> Thanks all for your input and suggestions... At the end, the medium got the nod. The slimmer case profile convinced me that it will fit for both, formal and casual wear. Now I just have to find the black alligator strap as it came with the Fagliano.
> 
> View attachment 16884014


I think you made a great decision, enjoy!


----------



## Timelybehaviour05 (Sep 1, 2019)

I guess medium is the way to go for you. It’s all about how far the lugs come to the edge of the wrist. For you the medium is perfect.
I had to go the grande. I’m glad JLC make size for all size wrists so we all can experience this great timepiece.
Wear in good health.


----------

